# Hotel Deals in Mayo



## Happy Girl (8 Apr 2011)

Apart from "An Post", "Supervalu" and "Lidl" can anybody tell me who else is doing weekend away deals in Ireland. Looking for reasonably price family room in Westport for Easter wkend but finding it hard to get one where hotel will accommodate children with us in family room over 10yrs.


----------



## PetPal (8 Apr 2011)

Happy Girl said:


> Apart from "An Post", "Supervalu" and "Lidl" can anybody tell me who else is doing weekend away deals in Ireland. Looking for reasonably price family room in Westport for Easter wkend but finding it hard to get one where hotel will accommodate children with us in family room over 10yrs.


 
The Castlecourt Hotel in Westport is doing very good deals as far as I'm aware.  Their sister hotel, beside them, (I think it's the "Westport") also does good deals but not quite as good as the Castlecourt.  Believe it or not, Knockranny House Hotel (which is normally a very upmarket/expensive hotel) is doing deals also, as far as I am aware.  Knockranny is also a sister company of Castlecourt.  From what I overheard when I stayed in Knockranny recently, if someone is staying in the Castlecourt or Westport, they can take advantage of the facilities at Knockranny. I would recommend you start with the Castlecourt.


----------



## Happy Girl (8 Apr 2011)

PetPal said:


> The Castlecourt Hotel in Westport is doing very good deals as far as I'm aware. Their sister hotel, beside them, (I think it's the "Westport") also does good deals but not quite as good as the Castlecourt. Believe it or not, Knockranny House Hotel (which is normally a very upmarket/expensive hotel) is doing deals also, as far as I am aware. Knockranny is also a sister company of Castlecourt. From what I overheard when I stayed in Knockranny recently, if someone is staying in the Castlecourt or Westport, they can take advantage of the facilities at Knockranny. I would recommend you start with the Castlecourt.


 
Thanks for that petpal. Castlecourt booked out I'm afraid and I am still recovering from shock of Knockranny price of 2adults+2kids B&B for 3nights 660euro and the kids not allowed to use pool as strictly over 18. Where are all these great hotel deals happening?


----------



## PyritePete (8 Apr 2011)

carlton hotels are advertising a 2 night break, they have one hotel in westport I believe


----------



## Sandals (9 Apr 2011)

lovely Carlton in Westport (lovely reasonable downstairs cafe The Fishworks, downside no jacuzzi), bit out of the way on the The Quay but right beside the Westport House and Gardens (book ur tickets online save a few euro but I see Tesco days out deals are available this year, bring a picnic also as lovely seating areas). They did have a kids club FREE for our 10 year old who went one evening, They took 2 adults and two kids and one infant in the same room on the two night package we went on. Also Cosy's Joe up the town lovely for a bit of pub grub.


----------

